# Want to buy my first Pellet Smoker



## stylez777 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been smoking for 2-3 years on my Smoke Hollow Pro 44 Propane smoker.  It was the first thing I bought and it has been okay.  I have made some good BBQ with it but the more I am smoking now the more i see it has become far too fidgity for a Propane smoker.  The temp swings too much, I have to constantly refill wood chips each hour and on a long smoke that isn't feasible.  I have and use the Amazin pellet smoker but in my smoker it goes out often probably due to air flow or the propane eating up air, who knows.

So I want to step into pellet smoking.  I have looked up a few products, figured I want to spend around 500-600 dolllars.  I usually smoke 1-2 racks of ribs or 1-2 pork butts or a 14 lb turkey, so I don't need a giant smoker but I assume the smaller sized ones would be too small.

I am looking at the GMG Daniel Boone & the Camp chef Smokepro DLX.  I know both models get good reviews and roughly the same price and was wondering if anyone had opinions about 1 vs the other?  I know the Traeger lil tex is in the price range also but I read a lot of people complain about the quality reduction and the lack of features for the price compared to the other 2 models.

Is there anything I might be missing going form the propane to the pellet smoker?  Some things I seen are that the smoke is on the light side but the feature on the Camp Chef to increase the smoke output seemed interesting.  Any help, advice or opinions are appreciated, as I'd like to not foolishly spend $ on the wrong product.


----------



## f14tomcat5 (Jul 4, 2017)

I am currently debating between electrtic or pellet and am leaning toward the pellet option. I really like the features of the GMG, I am also looking at the smaller Rec Tec. 

I have the same cooking needs as well. Looking forward to see ij my the responses!


----------



## stylez777 (Jul 4, 2017)

The smaller Rec-Tec for $499 is certainly an option too if it is built better and can hold temps better.  It does hold only 15lbs of pellets but for me that should be more than fine.  I don;t need the grill portion, I have my propane grill with my Grill grates that sear the heck out of anyhting i throw on it.  I just want a pure smoker, something to cook low and slow that i don't have to fidgit with or worry that i have enough propane or that it runs out of propane in the middle of a smoke.

I liked the feature on the Camp Chef the most.  The ability to remove the pellet sin the hopper and the removal of the ash in the cup bellow are all top notch features.

I know these models are all pretty close to each other in quality so I was just curious what other owners felt about it and what swayed them to one model over the other.


----------



## gr8day (Jul 4, 2017)

Unless you are in Ga and able to pickup the Rec Tec you need to add $100 for shipping. The Camp Chef Woodwind is $699 shipped with cover and bonus pellets, not sure how many pounds but you could call, you can also add the sear station later if needed down the road plus it's a bigger grill. If you needed a portable PG the Rec Tec is a nice option and I like the new ceramic hot rod and Porcelain Lid.

Bang for Buck it's the Camp Chef.


----------



## stylez777 (Jul 6, 2017)

The Camp Chef Woodwind does look like an awesome option.

I am concerned with places I see saying that these pellet smokers only offer light smoke flavor.  It seems odd to me as so many people use them for competitions.  Doesn;t everyone say all you want is thin blue smoke anyhow?  Bit confused


----------



## gr8day (Jul 6, 2017)

I wouldn't look at BBQ comps as a good judge because of how sweet and sauced up everything is, it's sort of like looking at body building and thinking they have the perfect physic. I purchased a used Traeger to see what pellet cooking is all about, I prefer my Hunsaker Drum but the Traeger can put out some nice food for what it is. I've been looking at upgrading to another Pellet Grill because I think they have a place in how I like to cook but the Drum isn't going anywhere. 

Bottom line is you will be the judge on whether a PG meets your expectations or not, if unsure keep what you have for now and find a used PG and see how you like it. New the CC Woodwind is hard to beat bang for buck imo, looking at it myself along with the FireCraft Q450, Smokin Brothers Premier 24" and Blaz'n Grill Works Grand Slam. The later 3 are more expensive but American made and I think quality wise are better, not better cookers just better built, they are also more expensive.


----------



## bregent (Jul 6, 2017)

In competitions, all you need is a hint of smoke, which is what you get with a pellet grill. Some folks want more.

The difference between pellet grills and other types of smokers isn't in the amount of smoke, but the amount of smoke flavor and aroma. Pellet grills can put out as much smoke as any other type of smoker, but because the combustion chamber temps are higher, much of the aromatics in the smoke are oxidized. In addition, the fan dilutes the smoke with fresh air. 

TBS is important for most types of smokers, but not a pellet grill. My first pellet grill, a CampChef, would sometimes put out a ton of white smoke. However, the meat was never over smoked or bitter.


----------



## stylez777 (Jul 6, 2017)

Appreciate the feedback!!

I might check craigslist and see if i can find a used one to give a try before dropping a lot on something i may or may not like.  My propane smoker, while not the best model (Smokehollow pro 44) it does turn out some good food and I have yet to have a bad review of something I made in it.  I just don't like the fidgiting to keep it at a certain temp or the worry of the AMNPS going out middle of the night while I sleep, Price of propane ($30 for a 20lb tank here by me), etc.


----------



## itguy08 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sounds like my story with the propane smoker ($149 Masterbuit) that I rusted out the bottom of.  Made great food but was way too fiddly.  Especially for longer smokes - could make great pulled pork but it was a process especially as the sun went down or around the deck.

Got a CampChef SmokePro DLX from FIeld and Stream and the thing is awesome.  Put the food in and set it and let it do its thing.  Made some great pulled pork first time out, then baked cornbread and homemade baked beans on it.  All were awesome.  I've done great steaks, smoked an awesome chicken, etc.  Dial in the temp and let it do its thing.  

Both the GMG and Camp Chef (and RecTec) are great options and I don't think you can go wrong.  Being able to get it locally for $499 was what won me over.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 7, 2017)

I've had my CC STX for a month now and love it to death.  It's been full every weekend Saturday and Sunday for at least 8 hours, and after sealing the lid with a cheap gasket, I have no complaints at all.  I did get a stainless steel 12" tube to supplement smoke, and it's enough to over smoke just about anything if you burn it too long.  It lights and burns/smolders just fine, and I was concerned a tube might have air flow problems, but that's not the case.  All camp chef's have the same grill space, and shoulders for the additional rack, you just don't get the extra rack with the STX.  I wanted the STX specifically for the controller and digital read out, and that's all I needed, as I found very reasonably priced extras from amazon, including a cover and extra top rack, and chicken and rib racks for far less than the whole package price of the DLX or woodwind models.  I also removed the guard from my hopper, which holds 18 lbs of pellets, and just scoop out the remaining to store in zip lock, and use the feed cycle to push the rest through the auger, so I'm really only missing out on the hopper dump feature, which also isn't really worth the extra cost in my mind.  campsaver.com has the STX for 399.99 and 10% off currently, I grabbed mine when they had a 20% off promo and I've read of lower prices than that as well.  I have no regrets about my CC at all, and I read a lot about the other "entry level" pellet grills as well before I decided.  Dropping the ash pot is a VERY convenient feature!  Hope this helps!

Rob


----------



## bregent (Jul 7, 2017)

>I might check craigslist and see if i can find a used one to

>give a try before dropping a lot on something i may or may not like. 

That's a good idea. CL always has a few Traegers and GMG's listed.


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 7, 2017)

I own the GMG Daniel Boone and absolutely love it. This grill and it's grates are very well made as compared to some of the others I looked at. I added the grill grate product to it for great grilling as well. It is very well made and you would not be disappointed with it.

Obviously smoke profile is a choice and you can add smoke tube products to boost smoke flavor if so desired. I usually grill with mine vs a full on smoke. It makes good smoke at lower temps but burns pretty clean at the higher (grilling) temps, this is common on pellet smokers of all brands. It does however impart a lighter smoke flavor there also as compared to my old propane grill. If I want more smoke on a steak for instance I turn it down to 150-170 and lay smoke on it then pull the steak. Change the temp setting to 450-500 and let it come up to temp, then drop the steak on the grill grates for a quick sear.

It has the ability to dump the pellets out of the hopper but I have not had any issue leaving them in it. My grill sits on a covered patio but it does get wet at times depending on the angles of the rain. To clean out the ash from the burner pot you have to lift the grates and deflector. I have burned a little over 3 bags of pellets and not had any issue that required that to be cleaned out yet. I think most people tend to clean it more often than is really necessary. I had a long conversation about that with the barbecue store employees I bought it from. They have a lot of experience with this grill since they use it as their in store demo to cook on.


----------

